
Enable New AWS Console UI - qmcree
Like the new, simplified AWS Console UI and want to switch from the legacy cluttered version? When logged in as root, simply go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;console.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;console&#x2F;exp&#x2F;opt-in . That&#x27;s it!
======
nikolay
Does not work.

~~~
qmcree
Hi nikolay, were you logged in as root user?

